# Need help soft boiling eggs.



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

after watching "master chef" tonight, my wife and son wanted me to show them how to make the 4 kinds of eggs featured in the pressure/elimination challenge: sunny side up, poached, 3 egg omelette, and soft boiled.

i know how to make sunny side up and omelettes easily, and i can do poached no problem in vinegared water.

my problem is going to be the soft boiled. i usually hard boil eggs for things like breakfast or lunch, for colouring at easter, or to be taken on road trips or to turn into devilled eggs, but i can't recall ever making a soft boiled egg _intentionally_, lol.


what are your methods or techniques for making a perfect soft boiled egg? how long do you cook it? slow rolling boil, or another temp? cold eggs in with the cold water, or room temp, or added to hot/boiling water?

i'll be going home with a dozen eggs in the morning for our little cook off, so i'll post results tomorrow night.

tia. 

also, any personal secrets to poaching eggs? swirling the water, adding lemon, or such? i can make them, but they don't look as perfect as the ones on the show. 
thanks.


----------



## Tango717 (Jul 17, 2012)

Soft boiled eggs, childhood revisited, ok pan of simering water add 1 tea spoon of salt and 1 of vinagar, ( helps with eggs cracking ) eggs take about 3 minutes to cook in simmering water, ever heard of an egg timer hour glass with sand in it turn and sand runs threw, to get them soft boiled timing is critical. 

take the egg out of pan after 3 minutes if all the water on outside evaporates instantly its hard boiled, should take about 2 seconds for water to disapear. 

tip place eggs in pan with a spoon , with just enough water to cover the eggs.

do some toast with the eggs butter toast then cut into about 10 finger sized strips.

if you get it right the white of the egg is cooked but the yoke ( yellow ) is uncooked

take the top of the egg and dip the toast in


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2012)

I love soft boiled eggs and have them once or twice a week. Here's how I make them.

First, take your egg(s) out of the fridge beforehand so they come to room temp, or at least are not cold directly from the fridge. 

Bring a pot of water to a boil, should be enough water to cover the egg by an inch or so. Don't use an oversized pot or they will bounce around too much and could crack. 

When the water comes to a boil, put the egg on a spoon and VERY slowly lower it into the boiling water. You don't want it to hit the bottom of the pot with any force. Set your timer for 6 minutes for a large egg, or 5 for a medium sized egg.

When the timer goes off, take your egg out immediately and run it under cool water until barely cool enough to handle, but still hot. Crack it around the middle with a spoon and gently pull it apart over your plate. Spoon each half onto your plate. The yolk should be confined to one half or the other, done but very soft and loose, the whites should be soft but not runny. 

Salt and pepper to taste and enjoy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm up late tonight and just had a soft boiled egg - perfect excuse to have a late night snack.   

Forgot to say, when you put the egg in the boiling water, lower the temp a tad so that it's still a boil, but not a raging, violent boil.  5 and a half minutes was perfect for a large egg.  

Happy experimenting, buckytom.  Will be interested to hear of your results.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks very much, cheryl and tango.

hey, welcome tango! thanks again.


the variables will be interesting: size of egg amd shell, makeup of water, temp of boil, specific amount if time.

it'll be fun, educational, and the best part, edible.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 17, 2012)

Now you will have to try out all the individual methods Bucktooth.

I do soft boiled eggs all of the time. 

I keep eggs out of the fridge, so straight into a pan of cold water.

Bring to boil. Lower heat to a good simmer.

Depending on size of egg - time to at least 4 minutes. ( I use large eggs so 4 minutes).


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 17, 2012)

P.S. In return can you teach me Sunny Side Up I have no clue what it is but sounds like fun.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 17, 2012)

I have more steps than are probably necessary, but I am finicky about my eggs. 

Take eggs from frig. Start a pan of water and bring to a boil. Carefully lower eggs into the boiling water. When the eggs return to a bubbleing boil, not a full angry boil, set timer for 5 minutes. At 5 minutes empty pan of hot water under running cold water and fill the pan with cool water. Return pan to a cold burner on stove. Remove eggs one at a time and gently crack on the counter. Gently peel shells. Do a quick dip back in the cooled pan of water and rinse off any shell bits. Then gently roll on a double up paper towel to dry. Place the egg on a slice of toast on the center of your plate. Repeat with next egg. Yes, if you work it right, the cool water does bring the cooking to a stop, cools them enough so they are readily handled, and yes, the eggs remain warm if you serve them right away. 

I like the egg whites cooked and the yellows still runny. I find 5 minutes does this. I also try to maintain consistency in how much water is used for cooking and always the same size pan-- about an inch higher than the eggs, and I use a one quart size copper bottom stainless steel pan. 

Cut the eggs in halves when you sit down, salt and pepper. Serve with a slice of buttered toast and allow the toast on your plate to absorb some of the egg yolks too.

PS. "new" eggs sometimes don't want to peel as easily as those that have been stored awhile. So for your experiment, use any you already have on hand for soft boiled.

PPS.  Your son may better like his toast cut in strips or Little Soldiers.  I didn't learn what this term meant until well into adult- hood despite seeing it referenced in various books / novels etc.  Great for egg dipping.  
Have fun too.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 17, 2012)

eggs @ room temp.gently boiling water with salt & vinegar in.the vinegar will instantly "heal" the white if the shell cracks.dunno what the salt does,but if it was good enough for me mum.......anyway prick the blunt end of the egg with pin/toothpick(not your dewalt!) this punctures the air sac which is what usually causes the egg to crack as the air expands in the hot water.lower egg into water gently with a spoon.time depends on size 3-4 mins should do it.don't cover pan.forget the eggs,order take away sushi.now phone your mum & dad!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> P.S. In return can you teach me Sunny Side Up I have no clue what it is but sounds like fun.



Sunny side in the States , is basically a 'dippy egg' in the UK.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2012)

Eggs straight from the fridge and into a 2 quart pot with cold tap water filling an inch above the eggs.  Turn flame to medium and heat until the water just starts to bubble.  Set timer for 2 minutes and 32 seconds, and let simmer at a low boil.  Teh water temp is the same at a low boil as it is at a hard boil, so that makes no difference, but keeps the eggs from jostling around and cracking.  When the timer goes off, remove the pan from heat, drain the hot water, and crack the egg shell by bouncing gently in the pan.  Fill the pan with cold water, letting the water overflow the pan for about a minute.  Remove the eggs and peel.  Rinse and place on hot, buttered toast.  Egg whites are cooked through, with a runny yolk.

Perfect poached egg.  Bring salted water to a boil, then turn down the heat until the water quits boiling, and is still.  Use AA grade large eggs as the yolk stands up better.  Carefully break egg into the water, right at the water.  Let set for a moment before adding a 2nd egg.  The water is still hot enough to cook the egg, but the egg stays together in the unmoving water.  Cook for about 3 minutes.  Test with a spoon to make sure the egg white is set.  Remove with a slotted spoon and place on top of toasted, buttered English muffin.

Perfect poached egg #2 - Fill dedicated poaching pan with 1.5 inches of water.  Remove the egg cups from the cup holder and smear with a generous amount of butter.  Break room-temperature eggs into the cups and place back into the cup holder.  When the water is boiling in the pan, put the egg cups back into the cup holders.  Cover and cook until the whites are just firm and the yolk is still runny.  Remove from the cup holders to toasted English muffin that has been covered with your favorite melting cheese.  Serve hot with S&P.  You can also use either of these poached eggs to make Eggs Benedict. 

Sunny side up eggs you already know.  But for a pink-top egg, use the same technique as for a sunny side up egg.  For the last 30 seconds of cooking, add 2 tbs. of water to the hot pan and cover.  Remove the lide after the thirty seconds have passed for a perfectly pink covering on the yolk.

Basted egg is made by frying the egg in bacon or sausage grease, and spooning the hot grease over the egg top until the white is set and the top is pink.  S&P to taste.

Basted egg with crispy edges - same as above, but over medium high heat.

That's more than four techniques here, but then, how else would I earn my moniker - Chief Longwind?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 17, 2012)

This site has everything you need to know:

Hard Boiled Eggs, How To Make Perfect Hard Boiled Eggs, Hard Boiled Eggs Recipe, How to Boil Eggs, Hard Boil Eggs, Boil Egg, Boiling Eggs, Easter Egg Safety, How to Soft Boil Eggs

Nice timing chart, works for me every time.  Just make sure your pot is big enough for the eggs, but not too roomy.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 17, 2012)

Y'all need to hush! 
 I gotta go run some errands and ain't got the time just now to do this!!! And, wouldn't ya know.....I am hungry again!!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunny side is a dippy egg? With a pink top? Where does the pink come from?

A dippy egg here is a soft boiled egg.

Confused? You will be.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunny side is a fried egg that doesn't get flipped over so you can see the yellow yolk on the plate.  

Tom, add either vinegar or lemon to the poaching water.  The acid speeds setting of the white.  If you put the raw egg into a little vortex created by a spoon handle or similar it tends to keep the white from spreading around.

I once saw Jacques Pepin do poached eggs and his were neat because he trimmed them with a paring knife after taking them out of the water.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 17, 2012)

I never flip my fried eggs so hurray I can already do sunny side up !

Life is seriously too short for trimming them!! You could put them in a ring or something if you desperately wanted them to be neat.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Now you will have to try out all the individual methods Bucktooth.
> 
> I do soft boiled eggs all of the time.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I do too.
Find that much easier and quicker than putting eggs in boiling water and risking cracks.

I also always shock them in cold water when they are done to make the shell come off nicely (if you're gonna peel them).


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 17, 2012)

Like everyone else said. I am going to try a different method, just for the heck of it. I do my hard boiled eggs this way and they are perfect every time.

I will place the eggs in a pan with enough cold water to cover. then bring to a boil, turn off the heat and cover the pan. let stand for about 8 mins (12-15 for hard boiled). Remove them from the pan and run under cold water until you can handle them. Do what you will with them after that. Personally, I like to put them in an egg cup and take the top of the shell off and enjoy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240-149.html

I cook my soft-boiled eggs for 3 minutes and then submerge in ice water, crack the top off. But, I like my yolks runny.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry--my pics turned out as crap. But, I did this today:

2 fresh eggs (these were fresh today) washed (so these would be body/room temp)
Enough water to cover the eggs x 1/2 egg height
1/2 c white vinegar
bring the water to a soft boil (that took about 2 minutes) on high
let the water softly boil (a rolling boil that you can stir down) for 3 minuites
Drain, cover the eggs with ice water for 1 minute
Crack the top off, and scoop out. 

I put mine on top of a bed of steamed kale with chickpeas, and had a side of quinoa.

Perfect soft-boiled eggs if you like the yolks runny. If not, cook for 4-5 minutes once the water starts to roll. If you let them cook longer, you're on your way to a perfect hb egg.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 17, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I never flip my fried eggs so hurray I can already do sunny side up !
> 
> Life is seriously too short for trimming them!! You could put them in a ring or something if you desperately wanted them to be neat.



When I was traveling to Jolly Olde frequently I would have breakfast in the cafeteria at work.  They always served the eggs sunny side up (yellows showing) though they did put them in a toaster oven to make sure they were rock hard first.

A few times I caught them after they had fried eggs but before the toaster over and got proper sunny side up (runny yolks) eggs.  They always seemed confused that anyone would eat them this way because "they aren't finished cooking yet".

That and some cheesy toast and I am happy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2012)

I recall the term "3 minute egg" from my childhood.  Will have to try them again.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 17, 2012)

I love soft boil egg. Interesting how there are so many different sugestions. Reallt how hard should it be to boil an egg. But in fact it is not simpl at all. I have to say that even though I do the same thing all the time, half of the time results are different. For a life of me I do not know why.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I love soft boil egg. Interesting how there are so many different sugestions. Reallt how hard should it be to boil an egg. But in fact it is not simpl at all. I have to say that even though I do the same thing all the time, half of the time results are different. For a life of me I do not know why.


I do think you need to bring the eggs to room temp if you want to do a 3-minute egg, but I'm probably a wee bit biased since the eggs I use are SO fresh (and haven't been put in the fridge).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm surprised there are so many ways to soft boil an agg. Mine:

Place eggs in warm water (about 100 degrees, ~body temperature) for 30-60 minutes to warm eggs to room temperature. This is so the shock of hitting the hot water won't crack them. (I haven't needed salt nor vinegar.)

Fill a sauce pan with water and bring it to a low boil. Carefully place eggs in boiling water using a spoon. The water should diminish boiling as the eggs take up some of the heat. Reduce the heat to maintain a slight simmer and time for 3 minutes.

Remove eggs, cool slightly on a wadded kitchen towel, crack and scoop out contents, serve.

My method results in a runny egg yolk and white. YMMV. Adjust cooking time to doneness preference.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 17, 2012)

I am gonna try my hand at soft boiled eggs tomorrow. While I was out on my errands today, I fell victim to the offerings from one our local country stores who prepare homestyle meals at lunch time.  I am, currently, still recovering from the FBS and am slowly returning from worthlessness.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

wow, thanks so much, everyone. lots of great info and techniques.

i got stuck at work this morning so our cook off will have to wait. 

i will post results as soon as we do this. 

lots to read and chew on. (chewy eggs? yuk, lol)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> (chewy eggs? yuk, lol)



You may think it's funny but the yolk's on you!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm surprised there are so many ways to soft boil an agg. Mine:
> 
> Place eggs in warm water (about 100 degrees, ~body temperature) for 30-60 minutes to warm eggs to room temperature. This is so the shock of hitting the hot water won't crack them. (I haven't needed salt nor vinegar.)
> 
> ...


I guess if you don't have hens, you need to bring the eggs to room temp. I didn't realize it took that long. Learn s/thing new every day. And, the new hens lay eggs that are like the ones in stores--the yolks are pale. I'm guessing they need to be on a free-range diet for about 21 days to get the egg quality to improve. For now, those hens are laying "dog eggs" (eggs fed to the dogs). We prefer the good eggs! For soft-boiled eggs, I like the yolk runny, and the white more or less set--3-minute egg works for me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

No, I don't have hens. I was guessing at the amount of time it would take to come up to room temp. Might take less time. I'm sure everybody understands that I don't have written down a recipe on how to make soft boiled eggs. My is just one of the ways to deal with the shock of a cold egg dropping into boiling water causing the egg to crack.

Dog eggs, eh? That's something new for me. I doubt any of the areas I contemplate moving to will allow me to keep chickens. Would be interested otherwise.

I like to mix my soft boiled eggs with a cubed piece of toast, toss it, and a little S+P on that, a good breakfast IMO.

As long as this is a discussion about other ways of cooking eggs, how about a fried egg ("up") over a stack of pancakes, maple syrup over that? (And a little salt.) One of my favorite breakfasts.

For non-US members: the term "sunny side up" is often shortened to "up" or "eggs up" as in a coffee shop order. Fried on one side only. Usually served with runny yolk, the way I like mine.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

oh, there's nothing like a runny yolked, ss up egg over a medium rare steak.

the yolk becomes a decadent sauce for the meat as you cut into it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, there's nothing like a runny yolked, ss up egg over a medium rare steak.
> 
> the yolk becomes a decadent sauce for the meat as you cut into it.



And if the steak is grilled over fire, well, that's just better still.  And if we're delving into the subject of topping things with runny-yolk eggs, crispy hash browns (shredded not cubed) with an egg on top is tasty too, as is corned beef hash.

Hmmm.  Have you ever made an egg sandwich on soft, whole wheat bread, with mayonaise and American Cheese slices, with a runny yolk, bacon grease basted egg?  If you haven't you have to try it.  Have napkins ready.

Egg is also great made into the infamous - wait for it, Scotch Eggs.  Those look so good.  I'm wondering how fantastic they would be with a soft boiled egg inside, rather than hard boiled.  Breakfast sausage and egg yolk is such a great combination.  Good stuff!

Oh, and BT, I hear that raw egg is great for conditioning hair.  So, tonight, sneak up behind your DW and crack an egg in her hair.  Make sure to thoroughly work it in.  She'll thank you.

Ok, I'm ducking and running, fast.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jul 17, 2012)

lol, chief.

i've heard the song before: you don't tug on superman's cape, you don't spit in the wind. you don't pull the mask off the ol' lone ranger, and you don't mess around with jim.


i married jim's twin sister...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, there's nothing like a runny yolked, ss up egg over a medium rare steak.
> 
> the yolk becomes a decadent sauce for the meat as you cut into it.



For breakfast!!! And some hash browns with that please.


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2012)

Soft boiled eggs are 3-5 minutes in a rolling boil here. Depends on your altitude how long to cook 'em. I have egg cups for mine so they get pulled out, popped into an egg cup and I whack the top off with a knife. Dip those toast fingers and chow down! 

Side note: When my youngest was about 5 or 6 she once came home for lunch and ate 7 soft boiled eggs with toast! Considering she didn't break 50lbs til she was in about grade 3...that's a LOT of eggs for a little girl!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> No, I don't have hens. I was guessing at the amount of time it would take to come up to room temp. Might take less time. I'm sure everybody understands that I don't have written down a recipe on how to make soft boiled eggs. My is just one of the ways to deal with the shock of a cold egg dropping into boiling water causing the egg to crack.
> 
> Dog eggs, eh? That's something new for me. I doubt any of the areas I contemplate moving to will allow me to keep chickens. Would be interested otherwise.
> 
> ...


Dog eggs are the ones that the dogs get to eat--I screwed up my poached egg yesterday--it was too "done" for my liking, so it was a dog egg and I made another egg for myself (when you have hens, you can do that--I traded 3 doz eggs today for some venison). Dog eggs are also the eggs that we don't find the day they are laid...the eggs that are hidden in the grass/loft/etc The dogs don't mind, but I like my eggs FRESH.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay--for those of you who don't have hens--you have NOT lived until you've had an egg salad sandwich made with homemade mayo using eggs you collected in the morning, warm hb eggs you also collected in the morning, and homemade wholewheat bread. Go ahead and drool. Next time I do that, I'll snap a pic if I stop myself from eating it first.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--for those of you who don't have hens--you have NOT lived until you've had an egg salad sandwich made with homemade mayo using eggs you collected in the morning, warm hb eggs you also collected in the morning, and homemade wholewheat bread. Go ahead and drool. Next time I do that, I'll snap a pic if I stop myself from eating it first.


Show off


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Show off


Just you wait! I will bring eggs when we meet up in August. But, I'm not promising to wash the feathers off!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Just you wait! I will bring eggs when we meet up in August. But, I'm not promising to wash the feathers off!


Ooh, sounds good. Since you get your girls vaccinated for salmonella, I think those eggs will be for something that uses raw egg. Steak tartar with a raw egg yolk on top, Danish dessert mousse, ... I'm sure I'll think of more stuff.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Dog eggs are the ones that the dogs get to eat--I screwed up my poached egg yesterday--it was too "done" for my liking, so it was a dog egg and I made another egg for myself (when you have hens, you can do that--I traded 3 doz eggs today for some venison). Dog eggs are also the eggs that we don't find the day they are laid...the eggs that are hidden in the grass/loft/etc The dogs don't mind, but I like my eggs FRESH.


I understood that from your previous post.  I know that dogs don't lay eggs.*  I'd love to take up chicken raising but I don't think they'll let me do that here in the big bad city, and I don't want to give up my city convenience and shopping to live in a rural area. I'm so sad that I can't have both.

(Oddly, I recently ran across a post by somebody elsewhere on the Internet, who thought chicken eggs were fertilized after they were laid! Like fishes!)



CWS4322 said:


> Okay--for those of you who don't have hens--you have NOT lived until you've had an egg salad sandwich made with homemade mayo using eggs you collected in the morning, warm hb eggs you also collected in the morning, and homemade wholewheat bread. Go ahead and drool. Next time I do that, I'll snap a pic if I stop myself from eating it first.


After reading _Ratio_ (recommended here in the forum) I've decided to try home made mayonnaise at my very earliest opportunity. (My cooking gear is in storage.) As near as I can tell everybody who has tried making their own mayo says it's much better than store mayo, and that doesn't even include home made flavored mayonnaises.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know if it is still true, but when I lived in CA, parts of Canoga Park were zoned "ranch". I had a friend who lived there. She had a horse.

We used to walk to school together. One morning we were both late and our teachers thought we had made up this story. Most of them had never seen anything but the tract housing parts of the San Fernando Valley.

I got to her house and the horse had her tongue stuck in a tin can. Someone had opened a can of peaches and not removed the lid. It was still partially attached and pushed into the can. Well, horses like sweet things. She stuck her tongue in the can and couldn't get it out. She looked very silly: she was wearing a straw hat decorated with dry flowers and there were holes for her ears, and she had a can stuck on her tongue. That horse was so sweet. We had to stick our fingers into her mouth (have you ever seen how big the teeth on a horse are?) and wiggle and push that lid, so her tongue would come out. She never tried to bite us, even though her tongue was cut and bleeding.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't know if it is still true, but when I lived in CA, parts of Canoga Park were zoned "ranch". I had a friend who lived there. She had a horse.
> 
> We used to walk to school together. One morning we were both late and our teachers thought we had made up this story. Most of them had never seen anything but the tract housing parts of the San Fernando Valley.


I think there are still parts of CP & SFV that may allow chickens. Most of the LA neighborhoods I can afford are too densely developed for me to have any optimism that I might qualify. But one never knows, do one? 

We still have a few orange groves in the SFV, and vegetables (particularly corn) are still being grown, primarily in the Sepulveda flood control area and adjacent. But it won't be long before nearly all of this is gone. Multi-unit housing (apartments and townhouses) are replacing the last undeveloped land.

It's odd that only a few people who are well off enough to afford larger acreage will be able to keep chickens, IOW the people who need them the least for economic reasons will be the ones who can afford to raise them. Most if not all of our eggs will come from outlying areas or perhaps even out of state.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Egg is also great made into the infamous - wait for it, Scotch Eggs. Those look so good. I'm wondering how fantastic they would be with a soft boiled egg inside, rather than hard boiled. Breakfast sausage and egg yolk is such a great combination. Good stuff!
> 
> eeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 

Exactly how would one go about making scotch eggs from soft boiled eggs?  I mean...aren't you taking a big chance trying to wrap the sausage around a soft boiled egg?  Or am I just being dense?  Oh, for the record nothing is better than a soft boiled egg atop a stack of pancakes dripping with syrup and butter...lots of butter.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, soft boiled eggs with crepes (particularly left over crepes). Just make soft boiled eggs with toast but instead of toast substitute reheated (or freshly made) crepes, chopped up.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 17, 2012)

My take on soft-boiled, hard-boiled or anything between is a little gadget I purchased at a thrift store for about $1 many years ago.  It looks a little like a tiny round electric skillet with a vented Bakelite-type dome lid, but it's an egg cooker.  I LOVE it and we call it R2D2.

It makes the most perfect poached eggs and hard- and soft-boiled eggs to perfection.  The best buck I ever spent for a kitchen tool.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 17, 2012)

CWS-- do your hens lay "golden" eggs?  ( yes, I know it was supposed to be a goose that layed the golden egg, but the kind I 'm talking about are better).   The few times we purchase free range/ organic eggs,  the yolks are so much deeper yellow and richer tasting.  But honestly,  at $6-8 US per dozen, these are a treat I seldom indulge in.   Direct from a farmer, not store organic eggs.  I don't know about those.   They do make a better looking devilled egg platter.  

I suppose all the chickens we grew while I was growing up laid eggs like this, but since those were the only eggs I ever saw,  I didn't know there were other colors of yolks.  And we always brought eggs to Granparents / whatever relatives we visited, so theirs were no differernt.   Didn't know about a store bought egg until my late teens.  

My Dad taught me how to "candle" eggs ( for fertilization or lack of ) when I was about age 4 standing on a step stool.  Don't ask about possible quality control, child labor laws and the goopy messes I made on the work bench.  And yes, it was a Valid Job required doing until long past when my arms got tired.   We sold eggs.    And, further,  don't ask about how my Mom taught me the most efficient, yet primiative way to butcher chickens for freezer prep using an old tree stump, two nails and a sharp edged hatchet.   I think I met up with a lot of old stewing hens and young fryer roosters.   I can still do the chicken dance in my sleep.   Not long later, she taught me how to remove the innards cleanly while she scalded and plucked the birds.  Surprisingly, I have always and still do like chicken for dinner.  I only wish they would have invented plastic gloves in the "good old days". O yeh,  these are the good old days now too.   Which is why I rinse and dry before introducing them to the fryer pan.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 18, 2012)

I once asked a scouse girl in a night club how she liked her eggs for breakfast, she replied un fertilized and nutted me.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I once asked a scouse girl in a night club how she liked her eggs for breakfast, she replied un fertilized and nutted me.





This one could go viral on Facebook!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> CWS-- do your hens lay "golden" eggs?  ( yes, I know it was supposed to be a goose that layed the golden egg, but the kind I 'm talking about are better).   The few times we purchase free range/ organic eggs,  the yolks are so much deeper yellow and richer tasting.  But honestly,  at $6-8 US per dozen, these are a treat I seldom indulge in.   Direct from a farmer, not store organic eggs.  I don't know about those.   They do make a better looking devilled egg platter.
> 
> I suppose all the chickens we grew while I was growing up laid eggs like this, but since those were the only eggs I ever saw,  I didn't know there were other colors of yolks.  And we always brought eggs to Granparents / whatever relatives we visited, so theirs were no differernt.   Didn't know about a store bought egg until my late teens.
> 
> My Dad taught me how to "candle" eggs ( for fertilization or lack of ) when I was about age 4 standing on a step stool.  Don't ask about possible quality control, child labor laws and the goopy messes I made on the work bench.  And yes, it was a Valid Job required doing until long past when my arms got tired.   We sold eggs.    And, further,  don't ask about how my Mom taught me the most efficient, yet primiative way to butcher chickens for freezer prep using an old tree stump, two nails and a sharp edged hatchet.   I think I met up with a lot of old stewing hens and young fryer roosters.   I can still do the chicken dance in my sleep.   Not long later, she taught me how to remove the innards cleanly while she scalded and plucked the birds.  Surprisingly, I have always and still do like chicken for dinner.  I only wish they would have invented plastic gloves in the "good old days". O yeh,  these are the good old days now too.   Which is why I rinse and dry before introducing them to the fryer pan.


My hens do lay golden eggs--the yolks are golden because of the food they eat. I can't sell their eggs because of various laws, but I do have friends lining up for them--I barter the eggs., who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh, there's nothing like a runny yolked, ss up egg over a medium rare steak.
> 
> the yolk becomes a decadent sauce for the meat as you cut into it.




Try this by cooking the egg in hot oil instead of water, the crispy white and the runny yolk are a great combination.  You can see Jacques Pepin preparing these on UTube.

I could use some tips on how to get a soft boiled egg open to eat without making a mess and getting bits of the shell into it.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 18, 2012)

I decided I need to make soft eggs this morning for breakfast (thanks to this thread).

I used the technique from the link I listed up top and it was flawless.  Put the eggs in a small pot, covered with water and brought to a boil.  Once the bloops started cover, turn off and 5 minutes (these are extra large).  Dunk in an ice bath... perfect.

This is about the simplest way I have seen going.  Eggs straight from the fridge, no need to warm them up, no shocking them in boiling water.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 18, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I once asked a scouse girl in a night club how she liked her eggs for breakfast, she replied un fertilized and nutted me.




I remember you now!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2012)

Alix said:


> Soft boiled eggs are 3-5 minutes in a rolling boil here. Depends on your altitude how long to cook 'em. I have egg cups for mine so they get pulled out, popped into an egg cup and I whack the top off with a knife. Dip those toast fingers and chow down!
> 
> Side note: When my youngest was about 5 or 6 she once came home for lunch and ate 7 soft boiled eggs with toast! Considering she didn't break 50lbs til she was in about grade 3...that's a LOT of eggs for a little girl!


What a Girl she is a sweetie just like mom.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2012)

After reading all this, I think I'll just stick with my egg poacher. Butter the cups or spray with Pam put in egg, this is after I fill the pan part , part way with cold water. Turn on the gas cover the pan with lid and let her go, a soft slow simmer. Now pop the bread in the toaster, and we are almost set to eat.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Like everyone else said. I am going to try a different method, just for the heck of it. I do my hard boiled eggs this way and they are perfect every time.
> 
> I will place the eggs in a pan with enough cold water to cover. then bring to a boil, turn off the heat and cover the pan. let stand for about 8 mins (12-15 for hard boiled). Remove them from the pan and run under cold water until you can handle them. Do what you will with them after that. Personally, I like to put them in an egg cup and take the top of the shell off and enjoy.



I do mine exactly this way, although I only let them stand for 6 minutes instead of 8.  They are perfectly cooked every time, and no risk of the egg cracking in boiling water. This method is really as fool proof as you can get. To get them out of the shell, I break them in half with the back of a knife over a bowl with buttered toast bits, and scoop out the egg from the shell over the toast bits.  Season with seasoned salt and pepper.  Yumm.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 18, 2012)

I recall soft boiled eggs referred to as "three minute eggs." It seems to me that the traditional method of cooking soft boiled eggs takes exactly that, 3 minutes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2012)

To get the egg out of the shell--I top the more pointed end (this is where the air pocket develops as the egg cures--farm fresh eggs have more moisture than those that have cured so won't have the airpocket unless left to cure 2-3 weeks in the fridge) with a butter knife and use the shell as the egg cup...or, I scoop out and put in a small bowl, add s&p and stir it up. I tend to eat mine with greens and grains, so no toast here.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

once again, thanks to everyone for some great info, ideas, and stories.

we have our egg cook off planned for either sunday or monday, when i start my vacation.

lots of different methods to mull over.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> once again, thanks to everyone for some great info, ideas, and stories.
> 
> we have our egg cook off planned for either sunday or monday, when i start my vacation.
> 
> lots of different methods to mull over.



Don't forget the egg shampoo.  And remember, your wife will thank you.

Seeeeeya; And I'm not saying who I am.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> once again, thanks to everyone for some great info, ideas, and stories.
> 
> we have our egg cook off planned for either sunday or monday, when i start my vacation.
> 
> lots of different methods to mull over.


eggcellent tom.methinks you've hatched a plan there,enjoy your laycation,don't go cracking up or the yolks on you....right,i'll get me coat


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> once again, thanks to everyone for some great info, ideas, and stories.
> 
> we have our egg cook off planned for either sunday or monday, when i start my vacation.
> 
> lots of different methods to mull over.



We're depending on you to give us a detailed report on the best method for SB eggs BT!! 

I personally had no idea there were so many methods, although (cough, cough) mine is perfect.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

lol k-l, you know your method was one that i was going to try.

and i'll report my findings with pics after all of this, but they will only be my humble take on things. no best way of course. who am i to beat an egg...

sorry, harry made me get all punny.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 20, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I remember you now!


Grotty Quorn the earth moved for me too.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

lol, that's terrible, bolas.

so cavalier.

ol willy's not dead yet.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 20, 2012)

As you probably realise by now my brother Harry and I represent every thing that is GREAT about Great Britain, for we truly epitomise the British Gentleman. 
The presentation of your eggs and how you decapitate them is to us as important as the cooking.
NB never use a silver spoon to eat your eggs unless its plated with gold.






Egg cup pictures please.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, that's terrible, bolas.
> 
> so cavalier.
> 
> ol willy's not dead yet.


Bucolic mate, normal service should resume a week after this monday.I thought I could spin it out a bit longer but Mrs BdF asked the surgeon


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> As you probably realise by now my brother Harry and I represent every thing that is GREAT about Great Britain, for we truly epitomise the British Gentleman.
> The presentation of your eggs and how you decapitate them is to us as important as the cooking.
> NB never use a silver spoon to eat your eggs unless its plated with gold.
> 
> ...


morning bro'
.....and one of the servants has taken the top off too...........


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol k-l, you know your method was one that i was going to try.
> 
> and i'll report my findings with pics after all of this, but they will only be my humble take on things. no best way of course. who am i to beat an egg...
> 
> sorry, harry made me get all punny.


you're a punny man tom,told you,you should be on the stage.....the next one leaves for dodge city in 10 minutes....you should be on it..........!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

lol, wiseguy. do you even know where dodge city is?

never mind, you've been through a divorce.

i apologize. 

rebounds, anyone?

with yours and your brother's looks, women are dead meat.

anyone? anyone?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, wiseguy. do you even know where dodge city is?
> 
> never mind, you've been through a divorce.
> 
> ...


divorce?i know & thanks to you the b*tch is STILL on the phone to my griddle pan,oi,such a phone bill there will be!!
dodge city? that's where i work,they call it that 'cos nobody else works
dead meat? best kind.no arguments & they keep the flies outta the kitchen...now where's me torch & shovel....did you read about the two graveyard worms? they made love in dead ernest!!!
thank you thank you,you should try the salt beef & haimisha cukes mrs schmikelschmekel


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 20, 2012)

You eggs "crack" me up!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

i think we have dueling jews.

ba da dang dang, dang dang, dang dang daaaang...
cantor: HMMPH"


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> You eggs "crack" me up!


we own copyright SB so don't go poaching any lines.........


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i think we have dueling jews.
> 
> ba da dang dang, dang dang, dang dang daaaang...
> cantor: HMMPH"


cantor? most eddiefying i'm sure
that sounded more like dueling banjo's tom....deliverance? could do with a bit of that...good movie too


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2012)

great movie indeed!

we goin' down to aintree.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> great movie indeed!
> 
> we goin' down to aintree.


to get us some stink................


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2012)

(I cheated and use poach pods for the next 2)


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

msmofet said:


>


so,you turn down my proposal & now you're just torturing me!!...nice job MsM...omg just seen you've posted more pics too!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> so,you turn down my proposal & now you're torturing me!!...nice job MsM!!


 LOL Sorry and thank you!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

msmofet said:


> LOL Sorry and thank you!


apology accepted as long as you post them on the food photo's thread!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/food-photos-80448-12.html#post1163447


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> apology accepted as long as you post them on the food photo's thread!
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/food-photos-80448-12.html#post1163447


 Done.

BTW There is another older thread with food porn pictures that I have posted a bunch of pictures on.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Done.
> 
> BTW There is another older thread with food porn pictures that I have posted a bunch of pictures on.


don't think i could take anymore msm!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2012)

we had our soft boiled eggs-periment this morning.

after trying a few different methods with most failures undercooked (that ended up becoming fried eggs for the pets), we settled on one method: bring a pot of water to a rolling boil, turn off heat, carefully lower eggs into water. set timer for 8 minutes for extra large eggs. after 8 minutes, remove eggs, rinse under cold water, then put in egg cups (i don't have egg cups social we used shot glasses) 

using an exceedingly sharp knife, cut the egg just about 1/3rd of the way down cleanly through. 

some we ate over home fries; others just by spooning onto toast.

once we got it down, we had an eggcellent breakfast.

thanks again to everyone for their help.

lol, the funniest time today was when we were happy with our first success, and my boy said, "hey y'all. put some south in your mouth!".

i laughed and asked where in the world he heard that, and he said he watched paula deen on "master chef" the other day.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> we had our soft boiled eggs-periment this morning.
> 
> after trying a few different methods with most failures undercooked (that ended up becoming fried eggs for the pets), we settled on one method: bring a pot of water to a rolling boil, turn off heat, carefully lower eggs into water. set timer for 8 minutes for extra large eggs. after 8 minutes, remove eggs, rinse under cold water, then put in egg cups (i don't have egg cups social we used shot glasses)
> 
> ...


sounds like you were all eggstatic....that's also what happens if you eat too many!! enjoy your holiday tom


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good job Bucky!! I use the boliing water method but only leave my large egs in for 2 minutes then cool.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 25, 2012)

Buckytom...shot glasses!  What a great idea - I may have to steal that until I get some cute little egg cups.  

Glad the end result was what you had hoped for.  And bucky jr. sounds like a delightful little guy.     Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Buckytom...shot glasses!  What a great idea - I may have to steal that until I get some cute little egg cups.
> 
> Glad the end result was what you had hoped for.  And bucky jr. sounds like a delightful little guy.     Enjoy your vacation!


I have egg cups, but only one shot glass! I prefer poached over soft boiled...and I love coddled eggs...have no idea where my egg coddlers are...I'm sure I'll find them someday.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have egg cups, but only one shot glass! I prefer poached over soft boiled...and I love coddled eggs...have no idea where my egg coddlers are...I'm sure I'll find them someday.



I guess you could use the egg cups to serve shots...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I guess you could use the egg cups to serve shots...


Some of my egg cups are wooden (and have little knit stocking caps). Don't think I want to use those to serve shots!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 25, 2012)

I use the boiling water method too. I used to poke a hole in the big end to prevent cracking, but if you lower them gently the risk seems to be pretty low. I've never had one crack. I usually do hard boiled because I normally toss the yolk, but I LOVE runny yolk so I'll have to try this some time. I like the boiling water method because the timing seems to be more precise and the eggs never get tough.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I like the boiling water method because the timing seems to be more precise and the eggs never get tough.



Me too. There is a term "3 minute egg" and it always works for me. Room temperature egg, spoon to gentle it into the boiling water, three minutes at low boil.

Crack the egg and use a spoon to scoop it out and put it over your toast!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2012)

i guess my 3 minutes turned into 8 because the eggs i used were very cold, right from one of the coldest parts of the fridge.

btw, when everyone says "boiling method", do they mean to keep the water boiling while the eggs cook, or to bring the water to a rolling boil, shut off the heat so the boiling effectively stops, then put the eggs in the water for the prescribed time?


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i guess my 3 minutes turned into 8 because the eggs i used were very cold, right from one of the coldest parts of the fridge.
> 
> btw, when everyone says "boiling method", do they mean to keep the water boiling while the eggs cook, or to bring the water to a rolling boil, shut off the heat so the boiling effectively stops, then put the eggs in the water for the prescribed time?



I always turn it to low and cover them so they stay at boiling temp, but aren't bouncing around at a roiling boil


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i guess my 3 minutes turned into 8 because the eggs i used were very cold, right from one of the coldest parts of the fridge.
> 
> btw, when everyone says "boiling method", do they mean to keep the water boiling while the eggs cook, or to bring the water to a rolling boil, shut off the heat so the boiling effectively stops, then put the eggs in the water for the prescribed time?



I hope we won't get into a long discussion about high-medium-low boil and high-medium-low simmer... 

I get the eggs warmed up to room temperature by letting them float in a container of warm to the touch water (not hot) for perhaps 30 minutes. That is primarily to get them to a temperature that the shock of being plunged into boiling water won't fracture the eggs and cause the white to come out and try to become a poached egg.

I bring the pot of water to a mild boil, then drop the eggs in. I start the timer. (I actually used to have an hour glass with sand to time it.) The water stops boiling for a bit but when it resumes low boil I turn down the heat so that it won't continue on to a full boil.

Three minutes and it's done. I like my eggs on the runny side of which most people prefer.

The choices with my method are 3, 4 or 5 minutes. YMMV


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2012)

what temp is " warm to the touch"?

lol,  just kidding.

you can calculate 3 minutes out of an _hour_ glass timer... wow!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what temp is " warm to the touch"?
> 
> lol,  just kidding.
> 
> you can calculate 3 minutes out of an hour glass timer... wow!



Lol... You're in the wrong thread! The funnys are over there!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> what temp is " warm to the touch"?
> 
> lol,  just kidding.
> 
> you can calculate 3 minutes out of an _hour_ glass timer... wow!



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hourglass

Three minute egg timer:





image courtesy Wikipedia commons

Don't make me angry or I'll go off in a huff. Actually I used to own a '74 Huff. Now I've got a '94 Ample. I always park where there's Ample parking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hourglass
> 
> Three minute egg timer:
> 
> ...




Look Out!  Greg is channeling Henny Youngman!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

Who is Henny Youngman? ... Never mind, I'll Google it.

Meanwhile somebody needs to fwap BT.

He probably had some skit involving Ample parking. (Youngman, not BT.) I prolly heard it or a takeoff on it.

I'm a funny guy with a sense of humor but I'm not capable of writing my own humor. Otherwise I would be writing for late night TV and I'd be living in the Hollywood Hills instead of a dump.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2012)

hey, you must live near the lone ranger. 

ta da dump, ta da dump, ta da dump dump dump!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hey, you must live near the lone ranger.
> 
> ta da dump, ta da dump, ta da dump dump dump!


 OY!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 26, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hey, you must live near the lone ranger.
> 
> ta da dump, ta da dump, ta da dump dump dump!



Hiyoooo!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I get the eggs warmed up to room temperature by letting them float in a container of warm to the touch water (not hot) for perhaps 30 minutes. That is primarily to get them to a temperature that the shock of being plunged into boiling water won't fracture the eggs and cause the white to come out and try to become a poached egg.



I don't worry about cracking when I make soft cooked eggs as the eggs go  in the water before it is heated, they can go straight from fridge to water.  They get warmed up while the water  heats then 5 minutes after the first bloop of a boil they are done.  With a small pot I have likely cooked and eaten before your eggs are getting into the boiling water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

I always was told to start room-temp eggs in cold water to avoid having the eggs crack and to add a bit of vinegar to the water. I use "hen temperature" eggs for my sb eggs. When incubating, 102.5 F is the ideal temperature...in other words, I grab the warmest eggs out of the nest box and use those. But otherwise, I have brought to room temp by having out of the fridge or in warm water.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually lower cold eggs into boiling water and I've never had one crack. I use dark fresh eggs, and I do wash them in hot water first, so maybe that brings them close enough to room temp so that it works. I just lower it gently...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 26, 2012)

All I can say to everybody, "whatever makes your eggs float."


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I actually lower cold eggs into boiling water and I've never had one crack. I use dark fresh eggs, and I do wash them in hot water first, so maybe that brings them close enough to room temp so that it works. I just lower it gently...



Farm* fresh. Silly autocorrect.


----------



## jmc617 (Oct 10, 2012)

great video to check out on how to boil eggs. 
*How To Cook Like Heston S01E02 Eggs*


How To Cook Like Heston S01E02 Eggs - YouTube

Get to about 2:09 and the fun starts...


----------

